# W. Malloff's website.



## dylan12055 (Sep 16, 2014)

The author who brought us "Chainsaw Lumbermaking" has a website, where he discusses and shows how to mill using a chainsaw and what beautiful furniture you can make with the correct knowledge.

For your viewing pleasure: www.earthmissionone.org

Questions? Send Will Malloff an email his contact info is up to date and can be found on his website. Also be sure to check back for future projects we will be hosting on kickstarter.


----------



## PhilB (Sep 16, 2014)

Glad to see Will has a website. Hope he checks in here once in awhile. I'm sure he would be a great asset.


----------



## gunnarfan (Sep 16, 2014)

He is watching and I'm posting some stuff that he forwards along.


----------



## NuggyBuggy (Sep 29, 2014)

The pictures of the "Will Mill" look pretty scary with the chainsaw up that high !

Are there plans available for the various mills ? I couldn't find any info.


----------



## dylan12055 (Sep 29, 2014)

NuggyBuggy, for more information review the PDF.

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...mbermaking-by-will-malloff-pdf-project.81715/


----------



## El Quachito (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks like a good resource. I'll buy a book when they are printed again. Thanks for posting.


----------



## paccity (Nov 2, 2014)

have his book . just starting out , seems too have a lot of good info . here's a free hand . not real smooth and a reg square chain .


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 2, 2014)

dylan12055 said:


> NuggyBuggy, for more information review the PDF.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...mbermaking-by-will-malloff-pdf-project.81715/





Went to the link you provided, but when ya click on the links in the topic, I get 'page not found'......
I'll check out the website though...thanks.





Scott (I know Milford......) B


----------

